# Choco-Boy



## stellar_gal (Jul 18, 2007)

I just had to show a few of these.  My son turned 1 today and had a sloppy great time at his party this weekend. 

I had to use the dreaded on-camera flash (Ugh) and they are unedited.  Please enjoy!  

**Sorry- I thought these were smaller- but are a little big!

The Smash Cake (Before)


























...and that was the end result- all over him and some on me too!  He just kept smashing and smashing it.  He's now in rehab for a chocolate addiction!


----------



## hudsonp (Jul 19, 2007)

love the birthday shots like that, so cute!


----------



## Robo (Aug 2, 2007)

Awwww, what a cutie.


----------



## Andy Campbell (Aug 2, 2007)

I guess there isn't any cake left for me?

Lovely shots though, kids and chocolate/cakes always end in disaster but its fun, until you have to clean it all up!


----------



## JenR (Aug 2, 2007)

What a cutie!  I am always a sucker for the little-ones-with-cake-face type shots.


----------



## Tangerini (Aug 2, 2007)

Aw so cute! Happy birthday to your little one!


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

haha looks like he had fun


----------

